# Breda cockerals



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Here are the 8 boys. In keeping 3 to start. The rest are going. I'm keeping 3 mottled ones that are showing what I'm looking for in the standard.
If anyone wants them come get them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those boys are prime example of how age brings out the best in them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I know right?the more they grow up the prettier they get.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Beautiful birds ME.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone. I really need a 3rd coop lol to keep roosters in to grow out. The 3 I'm keeping are pretty, these 5 are pretty, but I don't gave a coop to keep them they are going today to a petting zoo , hopefully the owner keeps a few or finds good homes. I've had no luck getting them homes. No one wants to pay


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And when I offer them for free no takers either


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> And when I offer them for free no takers either


If we lived closer, I'd consider taking one.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So they are still here. The so called petting zoo was disgusting. I have a family coming tomorrow night to look at them .
Dawg I wish you were closer. Then again a road trip would work lol!!!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I put mork on my porch , his 4 hens back in my new coop and the 5 cockerals in mork's coop. It's supposed to rain tomorrow afternoon and Tuesday so I had to rearrange everyone . Saturday is the poultry show I'm going to print a picture of them and bring it. I really don't want to bring them there


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't blame you for not wanting to take your birds to the poultry show.I went to a livestock sale one time and people had their chicken cages in backs of trucks where they wern't exposed to the others as much.It's really hard to get rid of roosters,they get a bad wrap or are banned in the neighborhood.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea roosters are considered expendable. My reality is that if they feed someone fine. Just no chicken fighting.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So a friend of mine is going with me to cairo ny saturday to her friend who she got her muscovy ducks from, he runs a small farm rescue, she has been to his farm and him.and his mother's house. They said they would love the cockerals and would not eat them since they are rare (I'm hoping it's true). 
If I had a 3rd coop I'd keep them longer but I dont. If I had a home for mork (who lives in the coop the cockerals are now in I'd keep the cockerals )mork is on my back covered porch until the 4 are gone, a friend took the 5th one for her flock and her children named him Pongo after a Disney movie.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't have enough hens ,I would need 80 hens lol for 8 roosters and that isn't happening, I'm not going to over extend myself, I'm at a good number right now and it's easy care so I'm not going to make it difficult, plus I'll be hatching out eggs in the spring of the Breda to try to get the mottled better so I'll have more males then


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

This morning I'm being retested for npip so I can ship eggs


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I just read that npip certification is voluntary.Is it?Just curious(I'm not doing what you're doing,I'll do it through your successes...).


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

In nj it's voluntary, you don't have to do it, but you can't ship birds or eggs across state lines if you are not npip.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Oh,so it is voluntary but....government red tape.It makes sense with out of state shipments.As we all know you can never be too careful.I admire your drive.I wish you all of the successes and hope you can save the Breda breed.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

People do ship without being tested. The post office doesn't ask for any paperwork, which I would think they should.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Plus if I want to enter any of my chickens in a show they have to be tested as the show asks to see the paperwork


----------

